# Most quiet stove...who makes it.



## pro5oh (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking to upgrade from my 12 yo stove.  My biggest consern is noise.  My fathers englander does a good job but is to loud.  Stove placement is just outside our bedroom, about 6' from our bed so its gotta be a whisper.  My buddys quad is to much also.  Any thoughts?


----------



## lebondj1 (Dec 1, 2010)

When we were shopping recently my dealer had the Enviro Empress operating and it seemed very quiet. I believe our Lopi Leyden is a bit noisier. Sometimes it's hard to tell in the store due to people talking and leaving the front door open because they have stoves blasting away.


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 1, 2010)

Any Ecoeck, Enviro Empress, Lennox Bella, ...though any of these stove can become noisy under the right circumstances and noisy is relative.


----------



## lebondj1 (Dec 1, 2010)

We actually looked a Lennox Bella and we thought it was very loud. Wifey said "No Way" Looked nice though


----------



## Stovensen (Dec 1, 2010)

Thelin Gnome. Definitely. It also looks cool IMO and it has a built in 12 V DC option. Very handy feature if there's a power outage


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 1, 2010)

Any stove can also be sound dampened, however that can also be an ongoing process.

Anything that is heated, uses screws, bolts, nuts, moves air via fans will have all kinds of places that will vibrate, and not all at the same rate which leads to even more sounds being created.

There is a stove (don't know if it is approved yet) that I believe Stovensen posted a link to last season, there are no fans in the unit for moving room air.    Likewise a number of stoves when operated at a low firing rate have their room fans really turned down.  I can fire my stove at heat settings 1- and 1 without having the fan on.  It won't move a lot of hot air like that, but it will under the right conditions, keep the stove room warm.

The fans never bothered me, it was the auger turning on that caught my attention.  Once the stove pushed enough pellets through it the auger has become a lot quieter.

And yes going into a show room to see how quiet a stove is, is an exercise in futility, even then when the stove model you picked out is delivered and installed, you'll discover that it may be making not only more noise, but also different noises.


----------



## Stovensen (Dec 1, 2010)

Smokey, that stove was a SNG-1 prototype. The videoclip of it in function is stille on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwYNcZPvdr0&feature=related

Unfortunately, when you visit the manufaturers homepage, it appears that the SNQ-company has been sold:

http://www.snqstoves.com/

Very futuristic design... it makes me think of one of the warp-engines of the starship "Enterprise"


----------



## richkorn (Dec 1, 2010)

lebondj1 said:
			
		

> When we were shopping recently my dealer had the Enviro Empress operating and it seemed very quiet. I believe our Lopi Leyden is a bit noisier. Sometimes it's hard to tell in the store due to people talking and leaving the front door open because they have stoves blasting away.



I'll have to second that on the Enviro Empress. My in-laws have it and it is way quieter than mine.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 1, 2010)

the Harman Accentra FS, and the XXV are both fairly quiet. Some of the enviros give you the option to mount the blowers outside the house to make them quieter (pretty cool idea, but I'm not sure how the motors like that in the long run).


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 1, 2010)

We had really high winds here over the last couple of days so rather than risk a power outage while the stove was running I shut it off.  (The stove does ok in an outage but it gets dirty really fast).  Anyhow, the house is so quiet all of a sudden it seems strange - you forget how much noise the stoves make until you turn them off.  I have a p61a.  It is located in the dining room, and I am really lucky it did not go into the family/living room.  I would never want to have it competing with the entertainment system.


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 1, 2010)

The Enviro M55 is very quiet.  I just got one (Cast Insert) and am having auger noise issues, but other than that, the stove is very quiet.  It is in my living room with my TV and minus the auger noise, it is whisper quiet.  The distributor and dealer are working with me to figure out why my auger is making noise because it shouldn't be.  Other than the M55, the Quadrafire Mt Vernon is very quiet.  These were my 2 top picks as far as low noise levels.  
Flynfrfun


----------



## cac4 (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah, I think only a stove tech who hears all kinds of different stoves running in their natural environment could give an accurate opinion.  

I was very concerned about the noise issue when I was shopping, too...and I am a real fuss-budget when it comes to noise;  probably more sensitive than most.  I've been quite satisfied w/ my Accentra FS.  
my refrigerator is louder, when its compressor kicks on.  I was just toasting my hands on the stove, and noted (again) that I can hear the fans on my console humidifier, which is located in another room 20' away, over the sound of the stove.  

One thing I just learned is that the auger motor can get louder over time.  When I started it up this fall, it seemed very loud.  after a few days, I realized that it was louder than it had been in the past...it was sounding like a fridge compressor kicking on...and a couple of times per minute.  every time it would turn on, it would initiate with a "thunk".  When I investigated, I found that the bolts that attach the motor bracket to the stove body had loosened a little bit.  When the motor would turn, the torque was enough to move the bracket, and it would "thunk" against the bolts.  Then that slop allowed the whole thing to vibrate more, which amplified the normal electric motor noise.  
A few days ago, I had to disconnect the motor from this bracket (motor is bolted to the bracket; bracket is bolted to the stove body) so I could access something else (unrelated problem), and when I put it all back together and started up the stove, I was again surprised by it being even quieter than before.  Re-attaching the motor caused me to snug up those bolts;  they must have been a tiny bit loose, too.  Now, the auger motor is nearly silent.  Yes, you can hear it, but you have to _try._  The sound of the pellets dropping into the auger is louder than the auger itself.  (sounds like someone in the kitchen pouring cheerios into a bowl


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 1, 2010)

Not to hawk my own wares, but I never heard a stove quieter than the Europa.  Mind you, the ones made my Claude Lapointe, not the ones that were made by Regency.  If you have a chance to see the Europa in operation, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Flammam (Dec 1, 2010)

Austroflamm Integra I cant believe how quiet my 18 year old stove is compared to newer stoves.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 1, 2010)

I think a lot of people forget that we are talking about space heaters and not a whole-house HVAC system in a basement or closet.  It has a small squirrel cage blower turning at a relatively high speed to blow air out small openings.  It also has what is essentially a blast furnace in the middle of it that will produce all kinds of noises like whines, squeals, and rumbles.  Mose stoves employ flat sheet metal panels with little or no indentations or grooves to make them more rigid so they will 'oil can' and rattle.  The bottom line is how well you employ sound insulation to hide as much of that as possible.


----------



## HappyTapper (Dec 1, 2010)

I find the "white" noise of the fans and other strange sounds of my stove comforting at this point. It's not hard for me to fall asleep in front........

zzzzzzzzzz

Howie


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 1, 2010)

HappyTapper said:
			
		

> I find the "white" noise of the fans and other strange sounds of my stove comforting at this point. It's not hard for me to fall asleep in front........
> 
> zzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Howie



Same here.  I burned two wood fired inserts for 20 years before these stoves, so I'm used to the whining and screaming......... Of the STOVES, that is!  Coming, honey.....


----------



## gfreek (Dec 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/UPLAND-Almond-P...043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf387e933.  I would think this stove is quiet.


----------



## Jafo (Dec 2, 2010)

I was talking to my dealer today who was at my house for a service call and I asked him what he had in his house and he said an Austroflame.  I was actually considering one before I bought my Avalon.  Anyway, he said the thing is the quietest pellet stove he ever heard of.  He has been in the stove business for 30 years.

They are pretty pricey though..


----------



## jotulguy (Dec 2, 2010)

i was in a show room recently and they had an eco-tech burning....it was the quietest pellet stove i have ever been around. with that comes a larger price tag too though.


----------



## Gweeper64 (Dec 2, 2010)

I think the Quadrafire Mt Vernon AE would have to be on the short list for "quietest".


----------



## mascoma (Dec 2, 2010)

my harman has been quiter since I forgot to but the back panels on after replacing the distribution motor.


----------



## krooser (Dec 3, 2010)

gfreek said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/UPLAND-Almond-Porcelain-Enameled-Cast-Iron-Pellet-Stove-/330503285043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf387e933.  I would think this stove is quiet.



Man... I looked at that eBay listing and I didn't hear a thing! Amazing


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 3, 2010)

gfreek said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/UPLAND-Almond-Porcelain-Enameled-Cast-Iron-Pellet-Stove-/330503285043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf387e933.  I would think this stove is quiet.



That's a nice looking stove. I never come across one though, anyone here have one?


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 3, 2010)

Gweeper64 said:
			
		

> I think the Quadrafire Mt Vernon AE would have to be on the short list for "quietest".



I would agree on this too but on every AE call I go to all I can hear is the customer squaking about how cheap and confusing the thermostat controller is....stove quiet, customer noisy.


----------



## JoeS (Dec 3, 2010)

Gweeper64 said:
			
		

> I think the Quadrafire Mt Vernon AE would have to be on the short list for "quietest".



I agree, it is a quiet stove


----------



## geek (Dec 3, 2010)

my Quad Santa Fe is very quiet as well as the Napoleon NPS45, very quiet units...


----------

